# Predict Wade's final size!



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

So, we were just looking up info about how to determine the final size of your poodle. Right now at just over 4 months, he is a whopping 38 lbs and 20 1/2 inches tall. Based on what we've read, seems like he'll end up being 76 lbs and 28 1/2 inches. Anyone care to counter this prediction?!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope, but that is one big Poodle. My adult male is 22" & 38 lbs.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I also think Wade will be heavier at that height. You also might if not already put him on adult food to slow down the growth rate.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

No prediction but I plotted growth charts for both my spoos.... Lola the larger of the two is 24-25 inches and 48 lbs

She weighed 22 lbs at 16 weeks...I would have her height but I was marking their withers on the wall and we just had our house painted.... Didnt even think about it until I went to look to answer this post :-( .....not happy about that

Anyway.... She gained about a pound a week until about 22-24 weeks and then it started slowing ... Between 10-12 months there wasnt much change at all.

My male is 22 inches and 38 lbs... He weighed 34 lbs on his first bday and then gained 4 lbs year 2 

Happy plotting! :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow! I can't imagine Wade being this weight as an adult. He looks like a small puppy when next to adult spoos that we see around/on the street. Would love to see pictures of your 38 lb adults!

He is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato LID formula, which is an all-ages food. His father is tall but lean, so I'm wondering if the weight will even out as he gets taller.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

meredian said:


> So, we were just looking up info about how to determine the final size of your poodle. Right now at just over 4 months, he is a whopping 38 lbs and 20 1/2 inches tall. Based on what we've read, seems like he'll end up being 76 lbs and 28 1/2 inches. Anyone care to counter this prediction?!


The vets and breeder told us our dog was going to be huge, 65+ pounds, since he was the biggest of his litter. Darku is 17+ months and has been 50 pounds flat for more than four months, and the vet tells us he's absolutely healthy. He may still fill out, but I doubt he's going to fill out 15+ pounds unless I suddenly let him eat all the treats he wants LOL


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That is going to be one BIIIGGGG poodle. My boy, whom I consider good sized, was 19 inches and 28 pounds at 17 weeks old (about 4 months). He is now about 25.5 inches tall and should top out at 26 inches- a nice big boy in my eyes. Yours is HUUuuge!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

I did take him off puppy food at 4 months old because he was growing too fast. With your guy it is important to slow his growth, too. He will still end up the same size it is just a matter of how fast he gets there. Also, consider waiting until closer to a year to neuter him! He needs those hormones for proper muscle and bone development, particularly since he is going to be large.

PS My adult female, Bonnie, is the same size as your 4 month old puppy.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Great advice! Yes, I think he's going to be a big guy, which is great. I'll put a saddle on him.

How does one go about safely slowing down the growth rate? Again, he's on all ages food and getting the proper calories for his weight. He doesn't eat many treats, either.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

meredian said:


> Great advice! Yes, I think he's going to be a big guy, which is great. I'll put a saddle on him.
> 
> How does one go about safely slowing down the growth rate? Again, he's on all ages food and getting the proper calories for his weight. He doesn't eat many treats, either.


Yup, big guy! My girl Indy was 28 lbs and 19 1/2 inches at 4 months old, and she's 26" now and 55 lbs. Her sister Maddy was 24 lbs and 18 lbs at 4 months old, and is now 24" and 50 lbs. Indy seems really big to me, her paws and nose are much bigger than Maddy's...which is a bonus when it comes to grooming! All those flat planes and easy to get into toe creases. So Wade's going to be a gorgeous big boy, you'll be stopped on the street everywhere you go


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

An all life-stages diet should be fine!


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I started taking note of Sushi's growth because he was growing so fast I was afraid he would end up looking like a great dane. He was never on puppy food. At 16 weeks Sushi was 19.5 inches and 32 pounds. 3 weeks later he was 21 inches and 34 pounds, we could see him grow every day! At 5 months he was 22 inches and 40 pounds, 6 months 24 inches and at 7 months he was 25 inches and 50 pounds. This is when is growth started to slow down, he is now 14 months and 26.5 inches and 60 pounds. I think this is big for a spoo but his sibblings, who were neutered earlier at 5-6 months, are even larger, 28-29 inches and 70-85 pounds! Wait as long as you can to neuter Wade, preferably after 12 months, if you do it ealier you will end up with a gigantic dog that could develop hip or tendons problems.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I wanna plat this game!! Fun!! And I have no clue how to figure it out... LOL
Lou is 9 months old 25" to the shoulder and 56lbs. Any guesses?
I know Lous dad is a 90lb red poodle! The mom is smaller...
(there were only 2 puppies left when i bought Lou, her and cookie , Lou the biggest of the litter and cookie was the runt of the litter)

Meridian, it sounds like it will be a big wonderful poodle! How did u estimate it? Id like to try it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

meredian said:


> So, we were just looking up info about how to determine the final size of your poodle. Right now at just over 4 months, he is a whopping 38 lbs and 20 1/2 inches tall. Based on what we've read, seems like he'll end up being 76 lbs and 28 1/2 inches. Anyone care to counter this prediction?!


What is the height of his sir and dam?


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Lou said:


> I wanna plat this game!! Fun!! And I have no clue how to figure it out... LOL
> Lou is 9 months old 25" to the shoulder and 56lbs. Any guesses?
> I know Lous dad is a 90lb red poodle! The mom is smaller...
> (there were only 2 puppies left when i bought Lou, her and cookie , Lou the biggest of the litter and cookie was the runt of the litter)


If Lou is still intact her growth should slow down now and my guess is that she will be 26 inches-60 pounds, she is a big girl! If she was neuteured early she could grow to arround 28 inches and 70 pounds because hormones are gone so they can't stop her growth. 

They really get big when they are neuteured early. Some breeders neuter the puppies at 9 weeks of age and then advertise them as "Royal" because they get so big.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

meredian said:


> Wow! I can't imagine Wade being this weight as an adult. He looks like a small puppy when next to adult spoos that we see around/on the street. Would love to see pictures of your 38 lb adults!
> 
> He is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato LID formula, which is an all-ages food. His father is tall but lean, so I'm wondering if the weight will even out as he gets taller.


Meridian

Here is a pic of rusty.... 22inches 38 lbs... 

His hairstyle is confused at the moment lol he was in an HCC and I'm slowly widdling out the HCC and growing out his legs. 

He is in between the modern clip which is what I want and his widdled down HCC but you get the idea 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Hard to see here but for comparison Lola is about 25 inches and 48-50 lbs (she fluctuates a little)










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

julietcr1 said:


> If Lou is still intact her growth should slow down now and my guess is that she will be 26 inches-60 pounds, she is a big girl! If she was neuteured early she could grow to arround 28 inches and 70 pounds because hormones are gone so they can't stop her growth.
> 
> They really get big when they are neuteured early. Some breeders neuter the puppies at 9 weeks of age and then advertise them as "Royal" because they get so big.


Lou is 9.5 months old and today I measured her she 26 inches now... jeez... I'm worried about her getting to big, I mean... her health, I love that she is big, but I want her to be as healthy as can be, I've been giving her glocosamine treats every day!! (the recommened amount)
And I took her off puppy food at 4 months old
I dont know how much she weighs now, but probably almost 60...

We stayd anonymous on these pictures, for whatever silly reason.. LOL :-D But just wanted to show her next to a human, B&W picture is the most recent one.
hubby is 6'3'' and I am 5'4'' I think she looks like a bear... A friend of ours calls her "Lou-bear"


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

At 4 months Dexter was 21" tall and 34 lbs. Now at 11 months he is 68 lbs and 27" tall.
He has been on Royal Canin large breed puppy food. It is supposed to slow down the rate of growth to protect the dog. He will reach his full height, just take a little longer to get there. Maybe he should top out at 28" and Im not sure of the weight. He is still very "loose skinned". Does anybody understand what I mean? You know when puppys seem to have too much skin when they are babys. Does that go away? I notice it allot when I comb him out.

BTW he was neutered at 9 months


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

This is interesting. Apollo is 17 weeks old today and around 38 pounds but is not as tall as your pup. Hard to for me to measure him but he is still about an inch shorter then Jazzy who at 1 year old is only 35 pounds... His dad is 65 pounds and his mom is 45 pounds. Can we say our pup is a husky poodle?

why we dont use the couch by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------

